# Omega Battery Detail.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. I have just replaced the Renata battery in my Omega F300 Seamaster Cone for the third time since acquiring it (With another Renata from a box of 10 I bought a while ago). And for the first time I noticed on the side case of the battery is ink stamped *:911** Does anyone know what this means? The rest of the battery details are 344 SR1136SW Silver 1.55V *


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That is manufacture date. First char is year --- in this case 2009. Second and third are month, so Nov. Renata batteries have quoted self life of 3 years.

Example: I have a box of 10 x 398; Renata print expiry date on box of 11/2013. Batteries are marked "011" --- made Nov 2010


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Perhaps a date code?

The 344 is an average low drain battery and the 350 is a higher capacity battery, perhaps it needs the 350? Or has the watch a date and it thinks it is changing the date so it's gone into "high power" mode? Silverhawk should be able to guide you........ :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Think we both posted at the same time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Update: Got a new box of 394 here with expire date of 11/2015 but batteries are marked "2Y.". So the "2" ties up with manufactured in 2012 but the "Y.".....hmmm.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Another mystery solved. Thanks


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Found this whilst having nothing better to do. Maybe of use. Seems the Renata method of dating their product is going similar to the way of Seiko date there watches. QUOTE. "Mercury free batteries will soon be the norm as batteries with mercury are being phased out. These batteries come with an expiry date on the back of each individual packet. On the side of each of the batteries is the manufacturing date, to work out the date Renata have made a formula; On the side of the battery if it has a number and letter EG; 2Y then the number stands for the year so 2 = 12 = 2012. For the month from January till September they are numbered and from October till December are stated in letters, (October = letter "O", November = letter "Y" and December = letter "Z". So if the battery states "Y2" then it is was manufactured in November 2012. If there are two numbers for example 22, then it was made in February 2012 this follows the same rule when it changes to 3 which will mean the year is 2013. Please note the picture is for illustration purpose only and the date will change accordingly."


----------

